# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  आज पूरी रात से फोरम खुल नहीं रहा था! क्या सभी को ये परेशानी थी???

## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों कृपया बताएं!*
* यदि इसका कोई समाधान है तो वो भी जरूर लिखें!*

----------


## Krish13

मै जब सुबह अपने तय समय पर आया तो फोरम नही खुला ये परेशानी पहले भी हुई है 
प्रबंधन से निवेदन है इस परेशानी से निजात दिलायेँ

----------


## Dark Rider

मुझे भी , बोर होकर सो गया था |

----------


## kajal pandey

> मुझे भी , बोर होकर सो गया था |


मै भी मै भी ....................................

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आप सब सो तो गए! यहाँ सबसे गरीब मार हो गयी! काम कुछ था नहीं! सोचा फोरम पर आज ज्यादा टाइम तक ऑनलाइन रहूँगा! दिन भर से रिफ्रेश कर करके f5 का रंग भी उतर गया!* 


> मै भी मै भी ....................................





> मुझे भी , बोर होकर सो गया था |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

रात मैं तो क्या दिन मैं भी खुलने मैं काफी परेशानी है, फोरम के काफी मित्रो ने चोपाल पे बताया है ,

----------


## pathfinder

इस समस्या को दूर करने के प्रयास किये जा रहे हैं ,आशा है शीघ्र ही समाधान हो जायेगा |

----------


## Black Pearl

मुझे आज भी बहुत समस्या आ रही है फोरम खोलने मे..... 

क्या और किसी को भी आ रही है?

----------


## Devil khan

*mujhe bhi dosto forum khulne main kaafi deekat aa rahi hai*

----------


## The Master

हम भी है इस लाईन मे ।

और अब समस्या बढती ही जा रहि है ।................

----------


## Nisha.Patel

लगता हे पहेले वाली प्रॉब्लम फिर से शुरू हो गयी ....................................

----------


## Black Pearl

आज तो दिमाग खराब हो रहा है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जब से फोरम जॉइन किया है इस समस्या को देख रहा हूँ, हमेशा कहा जाता है, कुछ दिनो मैं ठीक हो जायेगी ।

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> जब से फोरम जॉइन किया है इस समस्या को देख रहा हूँ, हमेशा कहा जाता है, कुछ दिनो मैं ठीक हो जायेगी ।





> आज तो दिमाग खराब हो रहा है।


अरे यार क्यों गरम हो रहे हो ये समस्या जल्द ही ठीक हो जाएगी.............................

----------


## gulluu

चौपाल के केवल २ पेज दिखाई दे रहे हैं, बाकि कहाँ गए ?

----------


## Dark Rider

भाई मुझे कभी कभी ही होती है आज  भी कुछ पल हुई |

----------


## harry1

मेरी भी यही समस्या है

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

*यह तो रोज का लफड़ा हो गया है , बाप....*

----------


## Ranveer

मुझ जैसे रात्रिचर के लिए भी मुश्किल हो गयी है । 
देसी -देसी लड़कियों के फोटो - विडियो देखने की इच्छा तो रात मे ही ज्यादा होती है ओर उस समय फोरम खुलता ही नहीं ।:mepullhair:

----------


## Munneraja

> चौपाल के केवल २ पेज दिखाई दे रहे हैं, बाकि कहाँ गए ?





> मेरी भी यही समस्या है





> *यह तो रोज का लफड़ा हो गया है , बाप....*


स्पष्ट रूप से यह समस्या सतत एवं हर जगह नहीं है.
कहीं यह समस्या होती है और कहीं नहीं भी होती है.
फिर भी इस पर तकनीकी विभाग की कार्यवाही के लिए कहता हूँ.

----------


## junior

Hello Friends 

I am new register at this site, last night i unable to open this, some it say URL not found 404 error and some time page blocked by server 403 error.

please help how to open.

----------


## badboy123455

> Hello Friends 
> 
> I am new register at this site, last night i unable to open this, some it say URL not found 404 error and some time page blocked by server 403 error.
> 
> please help how to open.


यार मेरे साथ भी रात को और सुबह यही समस्या आ रही थी कोई तो बताये

----------


## delhidevil

this is heights yr, at night what happens to this forum i dont know evry night it got stuck, if administrator is able to find whats wrong with this plz get it done soon thank u.........

----------


## NaKShtR

> this is heights yr, at night what happens to this forum i dont know evry night it got stuck, if administrator is able to find whats wrong with this plz get it done soon thank u.........


भाई अंग्रेजी में लिखा लेकिन छोका लिक्यो है काई तो करनी ही पडसी |

----------


## Teach Guru

URL not found 404 error and some time page blocked by server 403 error.

ये समस्या मुझे भी आ रही थी सुबह कभी-कभी फोरम खुल जाती कभी ये संदेस आ जाता |

----------


## Dark Rider

इसी समस्या का निपटारा शीघ्र ही हो रहा है आप सभी की असुविधा के लिए क्षमा |

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*कृपया सभी नियामक महोदयो से निवेदन है जल्द से जल्द सभी समस्याए दूर करे आप सभी का बहुत आभार होगा ...और दूसरी बात इस सूत्र के प्रारंभ में सभी कर्मठ विशिष्ट सदस्यों से अनुरोध है कृपया आप लोग तो हिंदी में लिखा करे हमारे फोरम की गरिमा बनाये रखे.......... धन्यवाद*

----------


## Devil khan

दोस्तों ये क्या हो गया है .........हर बार यही दीकत आ रही है ................

URL not found 404 error and some time page blocked by server 403 error.

----------


## guruji

मेरा संदेश लोका को
AV+AVF problem

    I can see index page of AV but not able to see contents when I clik on any link given.
    Unable to open AVF completely.
    At 00.15 hours 16 july. 2011 

उनका उत्तर 
Right now the site is loading. The problem is that the servers are getting overloaded with the relaunch of FSI. This site is pulling to much traffic.

I have already placed the order for 3 new servers and they will be up and running latest by 21st of this month. AVF and FSI will have its own DB server while the 3rd web server will be added in the cluster to make sure that we don't run out of resources.

----------


## The Master

> मेरा संदेश लोका को
> AV+AVF problem
> 
>     I can see index page of AV but not able to see contents when I clik on any link given.
>     Unable to open AVF completely.
>     At 00.15 hours 16 july. 2011 
> 
> उनका उत्तर 
> Right now the site is loading. The problem is that the servers are getting overloaded with the relaunch of FSI. This site is pulling to much traffic.
> ...



आपका धन्यवाद । ये समस्या हल हो जाए तो अच्छा होगा ।

----------


## Golden Goose

बंधू सुविधा की क्षमा या असुविधा की क्षमा...??


> इसी समस्या का निपटारा शीघ्र ही हो रहा है आप सभी की सुविधा के लिए क्षमा |

----------


## Dark Rider

> बंधू सुविधा की क्षमा या असुविधा की क्षमा...??


भावनाओ को समझो मित्र , वैसे शुक्रिया मेने ठीक कर दिया है |

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> इस समस्या को दूर करने के प्रयास किये जा रहे हैं ,आशा है शीघ्र ही समाधान हो जायेगा |


आप सभी  को मेरा प्यार भरा नमस्ते !!!!!!!!!!
सर हमें भी यहीं उम्मीद है आपसे ,आशा करते हैं आप हमें ना उम्मीद नहीं करेंगे , धन्यवाद !!

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आज और कल भी इस समय लोगिन करते हुए दिक्कत आ रही थी! बाद में लोगिन हो गया!*

----------


## Chandpatna

> *आज और कल भी इस समय लोगिन करते हुए दिक्कत आ रही थी! बाद में लोगिन हो गया!*


*अरे भाई नहीं खुल रहा था तो कौन सा आसमान टूट पड़ा. बहुत जगह है जहा तुम नंगी पुंगी लडकियों के फोटो और चलचित्र देख सकते हो. रोते क्यों हो जाओ और कही भी जाकर मजे लो और फिर काम पर लग जाओ. ये नहीं तो दूसरा सही. बस रोना नहीं* :nono:

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शुक्रिया मित्र! आपने तो समस्या ही हल करदी! वढ़ना रो रोकर आँख से दिखना भी बंद हो गया था! हा हा* 


> *अरे भाई नहीं खुल रहा था तो कौन सा आसमान टूट पड़ा. बहुत जगह है जहा तुम नंगी पुंगी लडकियों के फोटो और चलचित्र देख सकते हो. रोते क्यों हो जाओ और कही भी जाकर मजे लो और फिर काम पर लग जाओ. ये नहीं तो दूसरा सही. बस रोना नहीं* :nono:

----------


## pathfinder

कल दिनांक 2-8-2011 को रात को  फ़ोरम को नए सर्वर पर डाला गया है, यह स्थानंत्र्ण भारतीय समयानुसार रात 9-30 बजे  शुरु किया गया था | अब बिल्कुल समस्या नहीं होनी चाहिए।

----------


## Rajeev

> कल दिनांक 2-8-2011 को रात को  फ़ोरम को नए सर्वर पर डाला गया है, यह स्थानंत्र्ण भारतीय समयानुसार रात 9-30 बजे  शुरु किया गया था | अब बिल्कुल समस्या नहीं होनी चाहिए।


*  चल ये सब्र का फल मिला तो सही भले ही देर से सभी को शुभकामनाएँ :cool:*

----------


## Rajeev

मित्रों अभी बला टली नहीं है मैंने कल रात जब फोरम खोला तो खुल ही नहीं रहा था. बहुत मुश्किल से एक बार खुला मगर समय व्यर्थ चला गया !
कृपया समस्या को जल्द-से-जल्द समाधान करने का प्रयत्न करे !
धन्यवाद ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कल दिनांक 2-8-2011 को रात को  फ़ोरम को नए सर्वर पर डाला गया है, यह स्थानंत्र्ण भारतीय समयानुसार रात 9-30 बजे  शुरु किया गया था | अब बिल्कुल समस्या नहीं होनी चाहिए।


रात को लगभग 11 बजे फोरम नहीं खुलता है, इस ओर ध्यान दे श्रीमान  प्रशासक जी ॥

----------


## sunoanuj

रात को लगभग 11 बजे फोरम नहीं खुलता है, इस ओर ध्यान दे श्रीमान  प्रशासक जी !!

----------

